# Burton Ruler vs Ride Anthem Suggestions



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a pair of size 9s Rulers I'll get rid of real cheap. They have about 10 days on them. Only reason I'm getting rid of them is they were too big, I'm in a pair of size 8 Rulers now which fit me much better.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I have a pair of size 9s Rulers I'll get rid of real cheap. They have about 10 days on them. Only reason I'm getting rid of them is they were too big, I'm in a pair of size 8 Rulers now which fit me much better.


2015s? I'm interested, how much are you selling them for and what color are they? Also, any estimates for shipping cost to Reading, PA 19608?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

johnsnowboards said:


> 2015s? I'm interested, how much are you selling them for and what color are they? Also, any estimates for shipping cost to Reading, PA 19608?


I picked them up around this time last season and they were old stock. So think 2012/13 season. I still have the box, etc and will send some pics if interested.

I'm thinking $50+shipping, or $60 total, whichever is less.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Ive got a pair of 2014 Rulers and absolutely love them. I had them heat moulded on day 1 and they fit incredible. Ive used them about 20 times this season and they feel like slippers on my feet but theyre still as responsive as day 1. Good buy for sure. Not sure about the Ride's though. Ive never used them. As far as the BOA lacing goes, i dont like it. I bought a pair of Burton Highlines at the beginning of the season and have been trying to sell them since. There is a reason Burton's "top of the line" boot (the SLX) has Speedzone Lacing rather than the BOA. Just food for thought.

P.S. I wear a size 9.5 in every thing on my feet. work boots, nike shox, timberlands, and burton boots.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks for the suggestions guys.

I ended up going with the Ride Anthems though. I bought them a couple weeks ago and used them on the last snow day here on the east coast.

the fit lengthwise is perfect. width wise, there were some pressure points on my ankle bones, but after 10 minutes of riding it went away


this probably sounds stupid, but since this was my first boas, I was unsure if the boots were tight enough. First time I went out, I didn't want to over tighten them and I stopped cranking as soon as they were snug. I was getting some heel lift though, so after a couple runs I cranked it up a bit and I was getting less heel lift, but still had some very minimal lift. 

unfortunately since this was the last riding day for me, so I didn't get a chance to play a bit more with the tightness to see if that would fix the issue. I guess I'll try it out next year, and maybe try out some j/c bars or something if I'm still getting some heel lift


but overall I do like them better than my Motos. In comparison, I can definitely say that my Motos were way too loose for me, not sure if because it's just a bigger size or if it just packed out after 3 years of use


----------

